# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Modular Dungeon Mapping

## eViLe_eAgLe

For the past two months or so I have been working on and off on a set of modular dungeon tiles (for roll20 and rpgnow), and I have learned a lot from it, and frankly I wish I could redo it. Attached is a quick example I threw together in about 15 or 20 minutes - but the point of this post is to call out to other creators of modular content and ask for some tips. I created one other modular set, but I didn't quite like it either - and is there a particular way to get tiles to mesh better?
I've also decided to work on a free set in the near future for practice, which I will also post here. 

tl;dr I made a set of modular dungeon tiles, I don't like them and would like tips to improve them.

(This map is supposed to be an underground goblin fighting ring)

----------


## Falconius

I don't know, maybe make it so the tiles are actually over sized and then blend the edges from opacity to no opacity.  and then make sure other tiles are a layer above like the wall tiles so that it coveres over the blending.  It may work for the edge of the stair as well if it actually extends over the stair lip and blends in.  That's what I would try anyways.

----------


## Kier

The only issue I see is the background, the black edges where the tiles come together. I would create in 2 layers. The map which fits together nice, transparent background. And then overlay on background of choice. Only other option with the setup I see would be to limit background variation with blurs to make it more seamless.

----------


## Redrobes

Create a blank tile and put that background pattern on it. Put that tile in an array of 3x3 of them. Make sure that you can rotate the middle tile in 4 ordinal ways and that the tile is still seamless. See my seamless tut for help on that. Now that you have a tile that is seamless and seamless in any of the 4 rotations then use that as the master background tile.

Butt all other tiles up against it and make sure that you blend the edges of other tiles against the master edge. Make sure all the edges are seamless with the master tile.

The internal drawing parts of your tiles are great. Nothing to comment about there.

(Seamless tut: https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ead.php?t=1373)

----------


## RhysWasTaken

Hey, So I don't have any input to help you with modular dungeon tiles. I just wanted to say that your art style is fantastic, I really love it. When you are happy with it, do you ever plan on releasing it for others to use?

----------


## damonjynx

Hi Mate,

I created my basic geomorphs as PNG's with no background. Once butted up together they can then be used with any background (in PS or similar). For what you're trying to do, I think Redrobe's suggestion would work best.

----------


## arsheesh

Yeah there's a bit of an issue with blending at the edges of each tile, but it's really not that noticeable except along the corners.  I think if you simply faded all of the blending you've done along the corners to that solid slate gray color the problem would largely take care of itself.  Nice work on these BTW.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## madcowchef

I've used a couple of methods to blending when creating dungeon tiles.  
A) Fade: Great for when you want complex textures to blend into each other.
B) Hard edges: Great for when you connection are always going to be the same (such as equal width tunnels or actual tiled floors). Makes JPEG an option for good load times in a VTT.
C) Both: Two great flavors that taste great together.

----------


## arsheesh

> I've used a couple of methods to blending when creating dungeon tiles.  
> A) Fade: Great for when you want complex textures to blend into each other.
> B) Hard edges: Great for when you connection are always going to be the same (such as equal width tunnels or actual tiled floors). Makes JPEG an option for good load times in a VTT.
> C) Both: Two great flavors that taste great together.


Wait, are those examples of your work Madcowchef?  Because if they are I should tell you that I've bought like nearly a dozen of your map-packs on Roll20 and they are super good!

----------


## madcowchef

Yup those are mine, I'm well represented over there and happy to share any pointers I have.

----------


## arsheesh

Well cool!  I'm indebted to you then, you've saved me a lot of time in effort in having to come up with my own set.  OK, end of thread hijack.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## wdmartin

Sorry, but no!  This thread hijack must continue!  So that I can say ...

Me too.  Madcowchef's assorted maps and map packs have saved me a ton of time as a GM.

Okay, hijack over, unless someone wants to re-hijack my hijack of Arsheeh's hijack.

----------

